# Magnet gate closure?



## AKAndrew (Oct 20, 2010)

I am building a cedar fence. I've looked at many, many gate latches and they all seem cheap and ugly. So, what do you guys think about using a magnet. Hollow out the gate and post, stick in a 150Lb? pull magnet and cover it with a thin slice of cedar. I know what you thinking- the gate would have to be pretty close to the post, but I think a strong magnet could make up for distance. What do you think?


----------



## stevepeterson (Dec 17, 2009)

You could try it, but I suspect that any magnet strong enough to overcome the wind or a dog jumping into the gate will also require you to body slam into it when you want to open it.

A typical gate latch uses gravity or a spring to create a positive stop. In the closed position, it may be able to withstand 1000 pounds of force. Apply a few ounces of presure to release the latch and the gate swings freely.

One magnetic option that might be possible is a magswitch to hold the gate closed when you want it closed and will allow the gate to open with minimal force when desired. I think it would require metal to metal contact to be strong enough.


----------



## MrsN (Sep 29, 2008)

How do you open the gate that is held closed by a powerful magnet?

They make these for interior things
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=1611&filter=magnetic%20lock
Do they make an outside version? and how would you keep the wrong magnet from opening the lock?


----------



## MrWoodworker (Apr 18, 2011)

Unless you use an electromagnetic setup (switchable on and off) I don't think it will be satisfactory. Let's say you do find the right combination of holding power and open-ability, what happens to the equation when the post shift a bit and the magnets don't line up right or they are suddenly trying to hold more weight than originally planned and the gate flops open constantly?

I think you're asking for a pain in the neck. Gate latches aren't ALL ugly are they? Seems like you could device a hidden latch of some sort.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

An extremely talented LJ just employed a magnetic latch in a hidden door. I'm lousy with the search feature but i'm sure someone can find it for you. His looked robust. I bought a simple gate closure device from Lowe's to close my main cattlegate. It was $300 or so but you'll need a welder. It works fine and doesn't budge.


----------

